# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Sustanon 250 and tren e cycle

## LiftTrainEat

Stats: 

Height: 6'5 
Age: 26
Weight: 235 
Cycle Experience: 3 previous cycles using Test E and Deca 


I've heard a lot of different opinions on how to run Sustanon /Tren E. I've spoken to a few fellow bodybuilders about running the agents and they've all said its not a joke. Every time I've mention Sustanon or Tren everyone has different responses on how to run the cycle though. I'm assuming I need the Trent every 72 hours because of the Ethans half life, but I'm not sure about the sustanon. Advice on length, dosage, and PCT, for the cycle would be much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## cebby1985

12 Wk cycle would suffice. Dose would depend on your previous cycle dose length compounds etc. Did you run pct after your past cycles? Little more info would be helpful

----------


## LiftTrainEat

Absolutely! Did 12 weeks cycles with arimidex (felt like it was a better A.I. than nolva) and clomifene therapy with each one. Supplemented HCG on my last two, felt like I needed it. 

My last cycle I ran a total of 600mg Test E/week and 400mg/week of Deca .

----------


## LiftTrainEat

Any other opinions?

----------


## The Bear 79

> Stats: 
> 
> Height: 6'5 
> Age: 26
> Weight: 235





> 12-12-2010 Okay, I'm 23 years old, 6'5, 190 lbs.


 


> 02-23-2012 Stats: Age - 25 Height - 6'5 Weight - 225


 How did you go from 23 in Dec. of 2010, to 25 fourteen months later & then 26 years old today. Even if you turned 24 in Dec. of 2010, you still wouldn't be 26 today.

----------


## gearbox

> Absolutely! Did 12 weeks cycles with arimidex (felt like it was a better A.I. than nolva) and clomifene therapy with each one. Supplemented HCG on my last two, felt like I needed it.
> 
> My last cycle I ran a total of 600mg Test E/week and 400mg/week of Deca.


Adex is a better ai then nolva because nolva is serm!

----------


## Mr.Louaghos

You probably want to pin the Tren atleast EOD, or ED. I would recommend you pin the Sust E2D, this will keep blood levels stable. That means less sides, which in return would mean better gains. Assuming your diet and training is good. A good dose for Trenbolone is 100mg EOD. Susaton is 1ml E2D. You want to make sure you have ancillaries on hand. Arimidex and maybe some cabergoline incase you get prolactin sides from the Trenbolone. You probably want to run the Sust about 12 weeks. The trenbolone you can run the same. Your PCT should be nolvadex for 4-6 weeks. Starting off the first week at about 60MG, 2nd week 40mg, 3rd week 40mg and the 4th week 20mg. You can always tweak the dose, I am giving you an example of what has worked for many users.

----------


## LiftTrainEat

> How did you go from 23 in Dec. of 2010, to 25 fourteen months later & then 26 years old today. Even if you turned 24 in Dec. of 2010, you still wouldn't be 26 today.


Two different people sir. This is my little brothers account.

----------


## LiftTrainEat

> You probably want to pin the Tren atleast EOD, or ED. I would recommend you pin the Sust E2D, this will keep blood levels stable. That means less sides, which in return would mean better gains. Assuming your diet and training is good. A good dose for Trenbolone is 100mg EOD. Susaton is 1ml E2D. You want to make sure you have ancillaries on hand. Arimidex and maybe some cabergoline incase you get prolactin sides from the Trenbolone. You probably want to run the Sust about 12 weeks. The trenbolone you can run the same. Your PCT should be nolvadex for 4-6 weeks. Starting off the first week at about 60MG, 2nd week 40mg, 3rd week 40mg and the 4th week 20mg. You can always tweak the dose, I am giving you an example of what has worked for many users.


Appreciate the advice brother!

----------


## atrainwright

I'm 6'7 26 y.o. 260 lbs, currently running something similar. The sust and tren can be ran twice a week with steady blood levels, because it's the enath not ace. Im doing 750 mg a week of sust and 400 mg a week of tren e. Run the test for 12 weeks and tren for 10. Adex from the get go at .25 mg eod and clomid and nolva for pct starting 2 weeks after your last sust inj. Clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20. This is an equation for a trenasauras Rex

----------


## The Bear 79

> Two different people sir. This is my little brothers account.


 Congratulations, you're the ten millionth person to come up with that exact same bull sh!t excuse after being caught in a lie.

----------


## LiftTrainEat

> Congratulations, you're the ten millionth person to come up with that exact same bull sh!t excuse after being caught in a lie.


Congratulations, you are the biggest waste of time on the entire forum. Any post or should I say "troll" on people asking legitimate questions about AAS, you come back with a smart ass remark if they dont know EVERYTHING that theyre talking about. No one would be asking questions if they knew exactly what they were doing. Yes I read books, yes I read the forums, yes I do have cycle experience, but I am still a novice and see no harm in asking questions. However, you do seem very knowledgable about gear so how about you use that knowledge to benefit others interested in bodybuilding instead of being a total jackass. 

P.S. Listen to some light ambience music. It might curb your belligerent roid rage .

----------


## The Bear 79

What does my knowledge or what I post in other threads have to do with the fact that you're a lying child. I never "attacked" you for not knowing enough or for asking questions, nor was I a smart ass because you don't know everything, that's not at all what this is about, you're a liar................period. Don't change the subject.

----------


## sneakyhats

> Stats: 
> 
> Height: 6'5 
> Age: 26
> Weight: 235 
> Cycle Experience: 3 previous cycles using Test E and Deca 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of different opinions on how to run Sustanon/Tren E. I've spoken to a few fellow bodybuilders about running the agents and they've all said its not a joke. Every time I've mention Sustanon or Tren everyone has different responses on how to run the cycle though. I'm assuming I need the Trent every 72 hours because of the Ethans half life, but I'm not sure about the sustanon. Advice on length, dosage, and PCT, for the cycle would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Tren E's ester lasts for 10-14 days. It can stay in your body for up to 2 weeks....
From what I know you are ment to inject tren e twice a week.. Monday & Thursday best, split the dosage weekly for 10-12 weeks (i.e 300mg) + a low dose of test.

----------


## The Bear 79

^^^ And as is typical of every "I want to cycle under 25" thread, here is your under 25 knight in shining armor rushing in to save the day.......... Good job sneakyhats, we'll see how helpful & knowledgeable you think you when your advice is at the hub of someone's life long regret & hormone repla***ent therapy. And icing on the cake...................you don't even have ANY cycle experience, how the hell can you concisely give & on something you have no experience with? Blind leading the blind..........

----------


## sneakyhats

> ^^^ And as is typical of every "I want to cycle under 25" thread, here is your under 25 knight in shining armor rushing in to save the day.......... Good job sneakyhats, we'll see how helpful & knowledgeable you think you when your advice is at the hub of someone's life long regret & hormone repla***ent therapy. And icing on the cake...................you don't even have ANY cycle experience, how the hell can you concisely give & on something you have no experience with? Blind leading the blind..........


Learn english buddy. Look into the steroid profiles in this site and the other sites, still researching.
Thanks, looking forward to seeing you banned.

----------


## The Bear 79

I'm not your buddy, & it doesn't matter what language you post in, I can read, write & speak several languages, but no matter what language you post in, it doesn't change the fact that your irresponsible & reckless advice is based on out dated profiles written by a clown that knows as much about AAS as you do. LOL...........I'm done here, good luck to you OP, & stop lying to people.

----------


## MickeyKnox

if Colombo (peter falk) and Stone Cold Steve Austin had a love child..it would be the Bear.  :Wink/Grin:  

you know im teasing ya..love your style bro  :Smilie:

----------


## cantbetouched

if you haven't read up on tren then you're not ready. btw don't inject tren e e3d 2 a week is fine. im not gonna tell ya to run tren ace cause well i hate pinning just get some good research chems to combact the side you need to check out and welp have a blast gettin swoll!! btw idk about pct i don't post cycle trt all day!

----------


## swanseanewcastlensw

> I'm 6'7 26 y.o. 260 lbs, currently running something similar. The sust and tren can be ran twice a week with steady blood levels, because it's the enath not ace. Im doing 750 mg a week of sust and 400 mg a week of tren e. Run the test for 12 weeks and tren for 10. Adex from the get go at .25 mg eod and clomid and nolva for pct starting 2 weeks after your last sust inj. Clomid 100/100/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20. This is an equation for a trenasauras Rex



so got my hands on sus, tren e n test e,,,,,, wanka never said shit about adex, clomid, nolva etc,,,,thanks mate,,,have looked it up,,, no man tities here! (fucn hope! im about 5 week in n just didnt know),,, thats the prob with rip off gym junkies no knowing crap hay or more like not careing until i aim at them!

so getting hands on the adex, clomid n nolva,,,,any other hints mate?


ps,,, this is my first post, so if i ****ed up let me know yeah lol

cheers man

----------


## ottomaddox

> so got my hands on sus, tren e n test e,,,,,, wanka never said shit about adex, clomid, nolva etc,,,,thanks mate,,,have looked it up,,, no man tities here! (fucn hope! im about 5 week in n just didnt know),,, thats the prob with rip off gym junkies no knowing crap hay or more like not careing until i aim at them!
> 
> so getting hands on the adex, clomid n nolva,,,,any other hints mate?
> 
> ps,,, this is my first post, so if i ****ed up let me know yeah lol
> 
> cheers man


Stellar!

----------


## Back In Black

> Stellar!


Agreed. One of the best 'worst first posts' I have seen.

----------


## Trainandgetlean

Hi guys
First post, I have been training on and off for years, I have been off training for a few years now, but now back into it for the last 8 weeks. I have cycled steroids in the past, I'm 33 169cm, and at 27%BF, I'm think of using either tren hex or tren ace, sus, T3 and clen , I want to get to 13-15% BF. Would appreciate any thoughts and advice

----------


## ottomaddox

> Hi guys
> First post, I have been training on and off for years, I have been off training for a few years now, but now back into it for the last 8 weeks. I have cycled steroids in the past, I'm 33 169cm, and at 27%BF, I'm think of using either tren hex or tren ace, sus, T3 and clen , I want to get to 13-15% BF. Would appreciate any thoughts and advice


Either someone is messing around, or this is too good to be true of first posts. 
Stellar #2!!

----------


## itsjayman02

> Either someone is messing around, or this is too good to be true of first posts.
> Stellar #2!!


Before long we will have a six pack!!

----------


## lovbyts

Fvckn newbies, 2 of them non the less posting on 2 year old threads. 
Hey Trainandgetlean, let me know how that magic pill works for you, ive been looking for one to so I can start sitting on the couch watching TV all day and have a 6 pack.

Try getting off your ass and stop eating dognuts if you want to loose the body fat. AAS isnt going to do it for you.

----------

